# Double Contrast Esophagram



## pacosta1 (Oct 19, 2011)

I have a report that states RF Esophagram and the diagnostic read says double contrast esophagram is performed utilizing effervescent crystals and oral contrast, is it still appropriate to code 74220 or should I code 74246 with a 52 modifier. HELP!!!


----------

